# Jerk goat



## moikel (Aug 3, 2014)

I did this ages ago & a few people liked it including the late & much missed Scarbelly whose recipe I adapted.

This is a little rushed,so I short cut it a bit.













IMG_0895.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2014


















IMG_0896.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2014


















IMG_0899.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2014






I bashed together 4 cloves of garlic, thumb size bit of ginger, those 2 chills that I grew myself,roots of a bunch of cilantro,& some fresh thyme.

When I had a paste I added 2 fat tabs of Baba's curry powder,some peanut oil,zest & juice of a lime.

I have rubbed that all over between the chops front & back.

This is a loin,had some nice snow white fat on the inside cheap by my standards at $13 a kg ,way cheaper than lamb.

I will let this sit for an hour then in the MES over a mixture of pellets,apple ,hickory & bourbon barrel. 

I will do "rice & peas" & flat bread


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2014)

Is that like ribs or sides?

I gotta say I would have had a hard time not licking my fingers while appling your rub. LOL

Looks like its gonna be a great smoke!


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2014)

Sold as loin here,it's really a rack of chops with the belly flap as well.internal fat was probably left from around kidney .
I had my pick of racks of rib cutlets,shoulder,leg,all the same price. Goat was about 12kg dressed,the size I prefer for this style of cooking.
In MES now.


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2014





I will have my 2 glass Sunday night ration from this bottle. What we call GSM,Grenache,Shiraz,Mataro.This one from the Barossa Valley, Dandelion Vineyards 2012. For those from the Wino's & woodchips who may drop by.


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2014)

image.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2014


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2014)

This was good but the chilli was over the top. I grew them so I can't blame anybody else! They are some habanero style deal .1 would have been plenty.
Rub was right thing regardless. By goat standards he was a fat little guy!
I had it in MES for 2 hours ,oven for 30 min. It stayed moist but was a little chewy. Tasty but I think I have to work on the balance ,cooked pink it's a fine line on how tender you can get it.


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2014)

Some better photos.













IMG_0900.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2014


















IMG_0904.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2014


















IMG_0906.jpg



__ moikel
__ Aug 3, 2014


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 3, 2014)

Looks great Mick!


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2014)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great Mick!


Thanks ,it was good. Those chilli's are way hotter than I  figured
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 ,they were in the freezer.The bush is in the front yard at the fishing shack down the coast.

Goat is a tricky buy sometimes. He was a little chewy,tasty for sure. I do like it in a curry where you can cook until its really soft & back the heat off with extra coconut milk if you went "over" on the chilli.


----------



## foamheart (Aug 3, 2014)

Nice looking meal Man. I really like that paste you made .


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 3, 2014)

Very nice meal & thread !  Thumbs Up


----------



## moikel (Aug 3, 2014)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice meal & thread !





WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Very nice meal & thread !





Foamheart said:


> Nice looking meal Man. I really like that paste you made .


Glad you liked it. The paste is a short cut of sorts. I like the Baba's brand of curry powders,yellow packet for seafood,green packet for meats. They  give you a great flavour profile straight out of the packet.You can change it up with some curry leaf or kaffir lime leaf instead of thyme,lemongrass will fit,fresh cilantro.

I will go again but with a different cut , rib cutlets in a rack if I can get it. And back the chilli off 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





,


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 4, 2014)

Oh my God Mick, I missed this and it's so amazing and gorgeous and savory looking and fantastic! WOW! And the wine and the whole meal is just exquisite! I love this!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------

